# Shaving my face with Vaseline?



## MetzFan (Oct 17, 2005)

I occasionally use this on dry patches on my face and it doesn't clog my pores.



Would it be possible to shave with this? I currently shave with aloe vera gel, but I have trouble getting proper "coverage" over the hairs?

Since Vaseline is so thick, maybe it could work?

Anyone ever try this (or any girls ever use it on their legs?)

Thanks.&lt;/SPAN&gt;&lt;?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com




ffice



ffice" /&gt;&lt;o



&gt;&lt;/o



&gt;


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MetzFan* I occasionally use this on dry patches on my face and it doesn't clog my pores.

Would it be possible to shave with this? I currently shave with aloe vera gel, but I have trouble getting proper "coverage" over the hairs?

Since Vaseline is so thick, maybe it could work?

Anyone ever try this (or any girls ever use it on their legs?)

Thanks.&lt;/SPAN&gt;ffice



ffice" /&gt;&lt;O



&gt;&lt;/O



&gt;

Hmmm... never even thought of using it. Wouldn't it clog the blades though?


----------



## envymi (Oct 17, 2005)

vaseline would definitely clog the blades...my man uses my Jojoba Oil when he shaves. Since he's been using it, he hasn't been getting as many ingrown hairs and his skin hasn't been as flaky.


----------



## MetzFan (Oct 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* vaseline would definitely clog the blades...my man uses my Jojoba Oil when he shaves. Since he's been using it, he hasn't been getting as many ingrown hairs and his skin hasn't been as flaky. Thanks for your replies. Do you know if Jojoba Oil clogs pores?
Also, how much does it cost (roughly)? Thanks again!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 17, 2005)

I know I use conditioner sometimes! lol


----------



## tsims (Oct 17, 2005)

i use herbal essence conditioner it has sylaic (sp) acid in it. it keeps me from getting those little red bumps (especially bikini area). it is alot cheaper than regualar shaving creams too.

ts


----------



## destiny (Oct 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MetzFan* Thanks for your replies. Do you know if Jojoba Oil clogs pores?
Also, how much does it cost (roughly)? Thanks again!

jojoba oil should be safe for acne prone skin, but of course, it doesn't work the same for everybody. in fact, many women use it as their night time moisturizer. Olive oil too, so that may be another option. but all i would do, is wash your face right after you are done shaving with the oil. That way, it would not be too long on your skin to create problems. on vitaminshoppe.com, a 4oz bottle costs about $7.


----------



## Aniger86 (Oct 18, 2005)

I haven actually thought of shaving wif vasaline- it breaks me out on my face but it works well on my lips though





I have been getting razor burns &amp; bumps recently from shaving my legs. I have been shaving for a few years &amp; this hasn't hapened until some months back. Maybe I'll try shaving with oil to see if this prevents the burns, bumps &amp; ingrowth hair...


----------



## lollipop (Oct 18, 2005)

Jojoba should be good, as some above me have mentioned. But not vaseline, because of the clogging.


----------



## lollipop (Oct 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *destiny* jojoba oil should be safe for acne prone skin, but of course, it doesn't work the same for everybody. in fact, many women use it as their night time moisturizer. Olive oil too, so that may be another option. but all i would do, is wash your face right after you are done shaving with the oil. That way, it would not be too long on your skin to create problems. on vitaminshoppe.com, a 4oz bottle costs about $7. Yeah, wash your face right after shaving is a good advice. Also if you put the oil to your skin you can wipe away a little, so that it isn`t to thick or much!


----------

